# Best way to remove snow off drive?



## stevern (Nov 12, 2011)

2007 jd 790 with front end loader ,and rear 6 foot adjustable back blade. What's the best angle for the blade? I have a 1200 foot stone drive
thanks
steve


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, If the snow is wet, which is usually the case for the first snowfall, you'll have more gravel off the road in your berms than on the road. But if the snow is wet, I'd use about a 45 degeee angle to get the snow to roll off the blade and about a 20 to 30 degree angle if it's powder. If you have corners trees and a skinny road, then you'll be using the front end loader after about 2 feet!:lmao:


----------

